# USP Fall Sale: 2.5L Testpipe or High Flow Cat pipe From $230



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Bring in the season by adding some horsepower to you 2.5L. The USP testpipe is now also available with a 200 cell cat to stay emissions compliant. Installation is straight forward and can be performed by the weekend DIYer in about an hour. This upgrade is truely the best bang for you buck! 

The USP Motorsports Race Pipe bolts directly to the OEM naturally aspirated down pipe and features a slip fit connection for the mid pipe. Intended for off-road racing use only. This pipe increases torque and horsepower mid and high range of the powerband by eliminating the very restrictive factory pipe which holds the catalytic converters. 

*Features:*

* High quality T304 stainless steel, mandrel bent

* Made in the USA!

* Tig Welded by hand

* Available with high flow cat

* Integrated rear oxygen sensor spacer


*Application:*

Fits all 2.5L 5 cylinder motors Found in the 2005-2009 Rabbit and Jetta 





















*Pricing*



Testpipe regular price: $275 
High flow cat regular price : $425 


*Fall Special



Testpipe: $230 
High Flow cat pipe $380* 

*Click Here to order, use coupon code "testpipe" at check out!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

in stock and ready to ship


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

Free bump for these guys for making an awesome product. :thumbup:


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Any dyno pulls with the catted variant? What kind of gains can one expect?

Edit: To be more specific, I guess what I'm trying to ask is what kind of gains could one expect with a stock cat back and header? Or would I need to replace other parts as well to see any gains?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

you will see around 10 whp and wtq with the high flow cat


----------



## Salty VW (Sep 2, 2004)

Oh reaaaaly. 
Anyone else install one of these in conjunction with otherwise stock exhaust? Like? Dislike?

Is the tubing diameter larger than stock?


----------



## nate122 (Mar 28, 2008)

any vids of just the test pipe and stock exhaust?

i have just a resonator on and the 2 mufflers in the rear deleted. 
This is going to be way to loud


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

nate122 said:


> any vids of just the test pipe and stock exhaust?
> 
> i have just a resonator on and the 2 mufflers in the rear deleted.
> This is going to be way to loud


with a sotck exhaust it is still kind of quiet. However, on your car it will be loud because you dont have any mufflers


----------



## 4door1.8T (Oct 13, 2007)

nate122 said:


> any vids of just the test pipe and stock exhaust?
> 
> i have just a resonator on and the 2 mufflers in the rear deleted.
> This is going to be way to loud


I did the same thing and have the USP testpipe, from 2000-3500 rpm it sounds terrible in my opinion and is incredibly loud. Cold startup sets off car alarms so im looking at getting a catback now lol


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

Been running mine for over a year now and love it, definitely feel the power increase! I had the TT single muffler cat-back and it was super loud, so I had a muffler shop weld a resonator on and it sounds great. :thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

just ordered


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

How much longer is this going on for? I'll be picking this up this week. I figure this with an EJ exhaust will make a good combo for my turbo.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually i dont think this will be compatible with a turbo.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

TeamZleep said:


> How much longer is this going on for? I'll be picking this up this week. I figure this with an EJ exhaust will make a good combo for my turbo.


 Until mid november 



darkorb said:


> Actually i dont think this will be compatible with a turbo.


 if it uses the factory catpipe this will work


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

darkorb said:


> Actually i dont think this will be compatible with a turbo.


 C2 downpipe. It'll work.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC4i5YDPIqc

Loving it


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

darkorb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tC4i5YDPIqc
> 
> Loving it


:thumbup:


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Greg,

i emailed you about that leak in the exhaust. is there any flange or gasket or whatever that i could buy from somewhere (or from you guys) to stop the leak?

IM pretty sure its coming from the 'header' to the test pipe.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

darkorb said:


> Hey Greg,
> 
> i emailed you about that leak in the exhaust. is there any flange or gasket or whatever that i could buy from somewhere (or from you guys) to stop the leak?
> 
> IM pretty sure its coming from the 'header' to the test pipe.


I am responding now, you need to use the oem gasket and get all of that sealant off that you mechanic put there.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

still got a few left


----------



## We Dubbin' (Jul 30, 2007)

hopefully i will be ordering soon. it will bolt up to a stock header and a magnaflow catback, correct?


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

^ Yep thats exactly what i did. Make sure you get a gasket though..


----------



## We Dubbin' (Jul 30, 2007)

just ordered last night. cant wait to get it. put my magnaflow catback on last night too. next comes a header. great people at USP, gregg was a big help


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

We Dubbin' said:


> just ordered last night. cant wait to get it. put my magnaflow catback on last night too. next comes a header. great people at USP, gregg was a big help


it will go out monday UPS


----------



## We Dubbin' (Jul 30, 2007)

Gregg and the guys at USP are amazing. The quality of the testpipe is top notch. I put it in tonight and im extremely happy with the results. Their customer service is great and the shipping was fast too. I have nothing but good things to say about USP. Looking forward to doing business with you guys in the near future. thanks guys 
-Chris


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

we dubbin did you have a gasket when you installed it?


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

will this fit if i have eurojet headers?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> will this fit if i have eurojet headers?


 no


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

spartanrabbit09 said:


> will this fit if i have eurojet headers?


 Doesn't the EJ headers come with a testpipe or high flow cat? 


Still love my USP t.p.! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

:thumbup: 



IJSTROK said:


> Doesn't the EJ headers come with a testpipe or high flow cat?
> 
> 
> Still love my USP t.p.! :thumbup:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

LOL i got the back to mufflers removed and the resonator removed. LOUD AS F**K like blisteringly loud. At low rpm it sounds like crap like a 4 cylinder. It sounds really nice at high rpm but i have sooo much rasp as i have no resonator. Thinking of getting a single magnaflow muffler welded in


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

Does the usp test pipe fit 2010+ models. Sorry for the bumping of an old thread. But Im very intrested. Thank you


----------



## dmb6202 (Oct 25, 2010)

I'd also like to know if this will work with a '10. It should if it fits an '09. Can anyone think of a reason why it wouldn't?


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone have video of this with the awe exhaust on a Jetta? aside from the usp video. I'd like to hear it with out a garbage truck in the way. also if i get a high flow cat do I still have to get the o2 spacer to avoid the CEL?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

wagner17 said:


> Does the usp test pipe fit 2010+ models. Sorry for the bumping of an old thread. But Im very intrested. Thank you


our customers have not reported any install problems on the 2010s


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Gregg, I am in Calif. Is the high flow cat street legal in Cali? Will it pass smog? Also, can I do the install myself-meaning is it straight bolt-on?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

no you will fail inspection "no cat present". in cali you can't fail a single part of the over all inspection either.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

tchilds said:


> no you will fail inspection "no cat present". in cali you can't fail a single part of the over all inspection either.


that's what confusing me. I though high flow cat means: a high flow cat present, but it is less restrictive.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

eatrach said:


> that's what confusing me. I though high flow cat means: a high flow cat present, but it is less restrictive.


maybe if you were paying $800 for a high flow catalytic converter it would pass. i really don't know until you try with this one though. i assume they'll fail visual inspection though just because its CA and they don't play.


----------



## dmb6202 (Oct 25, 2010)

I just installed this on my 2010. It fit with one minor problem. My car has two oxygen sensors, one before the cat and one after the cat. The pre-cat sensor is on the exhaust manifold and the post-cat sensor is on the testpipe. The USP testpipe comes with one pre- and one post-cat sensor bung, meaning I had one extra bung. I picked up a 3/8" NPT plug and thread lock to plug the bung. All seems fine now.

Once I've driven it a bit more, I'll give some more feedback on its performance.


----------



## dmb6202 (Oct 25, 2010)

Here's a limited review of the testpipe, as well as a minor followup on my prior post. I mentioned that I had an extra sensor bung that needed to be plugged. It turns out USP just forgot to include the plug, so ordinarily that shouldn't be an issue.

Now for the brief review. Performance gains are readily noticeable across the board and feel comparable to my Neuspeed intake. I don't feel like it's lost anything on the bottom end, as several others have reported. On otherwise stock exhaust the part does not make much extra sound, though there is some noise from 2k-3k. It sounds like drone to me, but I'm no expert on exhaust. All in all, a great mod for the price, and very easy to install.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

dmb6202 said:


> Here's a limited review of the testpipe, as well as a minor followup on my prior post. I mentioned that I had an extra sensor bung that needed to be plugged. It turns out USP just forgot to include the plug, so ordinarily that shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Now for the brief review. Performance gains are readily noticeable across the board and feel comparable to my Neuspeed intake. I don't feel like it's lost anything on the bottom end, as several others have reported. On otherwise stock exhaust the part does not make much extra sound, though there is some noise from 2k-3k. It sounds like drone to me, but I'm no expert on exhaust. All in all, a great mod for the price, and very easy to install.


glad you enjoy it, sorry about the plug situation it should have been in the box


----------



## 06 jetta (Dec 8, 2010)

any specials going on right now on the testpipe? thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

06 jetta said:


> any specials going on right now on the testpipe? thanks


I can it for $230 for you, email me for details


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Gregg, I am in Calif. Is the high flow cat street legal in Cali? Will it pass smog? Also, can I do the install myself-meaning is it straight bolt-on?





tchilds said:


> no you will fail inspection "no cat present". in cali you can't fail a single part of the over all inspection either.





eatrach said:


> that's what confusing me. I though high flow cat means: a high flow cat present, but it is less restrictive.





tchilds said:


> maybe if you were paying $800 for a high flow catalytic converter it would pass. i really don't know until you try with this one though. i assume they'll fail visual inspection though just because its CA and they don't play.


A little more clarity on this issue here would be great... With a hf cat you should still pass smog and emissions you just might not pass the visual without doing something for a heat sheild. Here in Ohio I'm coming up on my second e-check and passed the first no problem 

[email protected], how much for a hf cat pipe shipped to Ohio? I'm looking for one for the jetta. Thanks man


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> A little more clarity on this issue here would be great... With a hf cat you should still pass smog and emissions you just might not pass the visual without doing something for a heat sheild. Here in Ohio I'm coming up on my second e-check and passed the first no problem
> 
> [email protected], how much for a hf cat pipe shipped to Ohio? I'm looking for one for the jetta. Thanks man


You will pass emissions with the high flow cat, except in California. I can do one for $410 shipped for you


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

xxKurt85xx said:


> ... also if i get a high flow cat do I still have to get the o2 spacer to avoid the CEL?



I'm interested to know this as well


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

If its any consolation, I had a 42dd spacer on my hf catted dp for my evo header. I dont think it is needed but I had one to be safe, and afr's and temps read normal with the spacer. For test pipe it is 100% needed.


----------



## darkorb (Jul 29, 2008)

with the hi flo cat you should be fine

i have a test pipe for sale, pm me!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I'm interested to know this as well


the testpipe has a spacer built on it to avoid the CEL


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> the testpipe has a spacer built on it to avoid the CEL


I just reread the first post at the top and see the spacer is integrated. 
I should've read it a second time before I asked. 
Thanks for the prompt response.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

PM me for current specials


----------



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

Looking to do this in a '10 with otherwise stock exhaust. Will this pass emissions in NJ with the hi-flo cat?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

vince3757 said:


> Looking to do this in a '10 with otherwise stock exhaust. Will this pass emissions in NJ with the hi-flo cat?


i dont see why not it should pass readiness and the cat is street legal


----------



## vince3757 (Sep 27, 2010)

Ok any way I can pick one up in NJ I'd imagine shipping to me is gonna be a lot


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

vince3757 said:


> Ok any way I can pick one up in NJ I'd imagine shipping to me is gonna be a lot


not really, around $20 for ground


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

got a couple left at a great price


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Once my final package arrives this thursday, I think I might just have to order this! I figure if I'm in there installing the c2 stage 2 turbo,i might as well just take the extra half hour and REALLY open up the exhaust!
My set up will be the stage 2 turbo's cast manifold, to the usp test pipe, then to the eurojet 2.5" exhaust...from my understanding turbos tend to muffle/reduce exhaust noise, so hopefully this set up won't end up being ridiculously loud! I guess (worst case scenario) I could get a resonator welded up in line to reduce any sort of brash/annoying or excessively nasty tone...

My next question is this... Opening up the exhaust on the car after the turbo, should make a noticeable improvement in power right? If the n/a guys are gaining 10ish hp...then what should I expect? I mean its gotta be decent... But who can give me an idea of honest possible (theoretical) gains?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> Once my final package arrives this thursday, I think I might just have to order this! I figure if I'm in there installing the c2 stage 2 turbo,i might as well just take the extra half hour and REALLY open up the exhaust!
> My set up will be the stage 2 turbo's cast manifold, to the usp test pipe, then to the eurojet 2.5" exhaust...from my understanding turbos tend to muffle/reduce exhaust noise, so hopefully this set up won't end up being ridiculously loud! I guess (worst case scenario) I could get a resonator welded up in line to reduce any sort of brash/annoying or excessively nasty tone...
> 
> My next question is this... Opening up the exhaust on the car after the turbo, should make a noticeable improvement in power right? If the n/a guys are gaining 10ish hp...then what should I expect? I mean its gotta be decent... But who can give me an idea of honest possible (theoretical) gains?


I would highly recommend you put at least 1 muffler on the system. The car will still be loud with the turbo and a muffler(s) will not effect power noticeably. 


Also I have 1 test pipe left in stock ready to go. Who wants it?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

still got 1 left ready to go


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> My next question is this... Opening up the exhaust on the car after the turbo, should make a noticeable improvement in power right? If the n/a guys are gaining 10ish hp...then what should I expect? I mean its gotta be decent... But who can give me an idea of honest possible (theoretical) gains?


wondering the same thing as well.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> wondering the same thing as well.


i'm thinking i should just pony up and buy one... i really like the idea of hearing the turbo spool a bit more!

Overall i think the test pipe may be a nice way to boost a little extra top end. 

i really want to buy one with a cat, however if i really think about it i don't really need one. and if i need to do any sort of emissions, i can just swap the oem one back on!

this is hardly a difficult install


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wouldnt this be too small? you'd need a 3"


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> wouldnt this be too small? you'd need a 3"


yea I was thinking that when I posted but until i get a 3" exhaust I can't use the 3" test pipe. I gotta see if C2 is still making those TBE


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i dont really think a 3" exhaust is necessary i honestly don't want to have HUGE power. besides the 2.5" from eurojet without the cat, will free things up plenty. 

i mean maybe someday i'll go 3" but i don't truthfully see a point. 2.5" flows plenty well. i forget what company it was that determined the gti didn't ever NEED 3" so they decided to make it 2.5" and it made MORE power than the 3...

i think freeing up the exhaust alone will be vastly improved!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> i dont really think a 3" exhaust is necessary i honestly don't want to have HUGE power. besides the 2.5" from eurojet without the cat, will free things up plenty.
> 
> i mean maybe someday i'll go 3" but i don't truthfully see a point. 2.5" flows plenty well. i forget what company it was that determined the gti didn't ever NEED 3" so they decided to make it 2.5" and it made MORE power than the 3...
> 
> i think freeing up the exhaust alone will be vastly improved!


you are talking about AWE. and what they determined was that MOST power came from the downpipe, and that the catback wasnt a restriction for k03 and k04s... but for BT apps on high boost, you want 3 or bigger.

andre was having spool issues because of the exhaust (he was using the stock one) and when he went to EJ 3" he made like ~50 Wheel HP... also, i think he was doing like 20 psi or more at this point. lol

my point is, if you want to go BIG power you might need BIG exhaust.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

hmmm? then i should consider that! i know andre said that the factory exhaust truly doesn't need to be upgraded until around 350hp... I don't think i will be hitting that number for a while... 


BUT it sure does sound fun to have power like that!!!

3"? can USP make a 3" test pipe?

that may be an option!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

TylerO28 said:


> hmmm? then i should consider that! i know andre said that the factory exhaust truly doesn't need to be upgraded until around 350hp... I don't think i will be hitting that number for a while...
> 
> 
> BUT it sure does sound fun to have power like that!!!
> ...


we could make a 3" testpipe however there is not that big enough of a demand for one. some turbo kits come with their own downpipe making the testpipe obsolete.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well technically the only turbo kit available for the 2.5 has a very minimal down pipe. It connects only to the flex pipe before the cat. So if your test pipe replaces that, then we're golden (i know it does!)

The 3" option...how much for one? With the exhaust hangers since it'll be a bit heavier?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> still got 1 left ready to go


Well I ordered one today. Thank you for the discount greg, can't wait to install it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

tchilds said:


> Well I ordered one today. Thank you for the discount greg, can't wait to install it.


hope you enjoy it :thumbup:


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

all good, just managed to throw a cel lol. go figure. will get it coded out eventually, no big deal.

over all the pipe fit pretty well. it did end up a tiny bit short on my 09+ rabbit and moved my exhaust tips a lil w/out the subframe hanger.

the car pulls nice now, rev's much easier now in neutral. over all pretty happy! just wish the o2 sensor spacer would have worked! :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Ok I'm thinking about picking one up, will I notice quicker spool with it being opened up? I'm hoping so


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

dunno but the stock cat was definitely restrictive as heck on the 2.5. my car runs a lot better w/out it now.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tchilds said:


> dunno but the stock cat was definitely restrictive as heck on the 2.5. my car runs a lot better w/out it now.


:thumbup::thumbup: Its like trying to breathe through a punching bag long ways


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

*What about for 2012 beetle?*

Will it fit a 2.5 L 2012 Beetle?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

JR Martinez said:


> Will it fit a 2.5 L 2012 Beetle?


we have not test fitted it yet


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like you have a tester :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

still got a few left i can offer at this price


----------



## burkedub711 (Jun 26, 2009)

whats the advantcage to the high flow cat?


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

burkedub711 said:


> whats the advantcage to the high flow cat?


It is easier for you to pass emissions....at least in CT


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

burkedub711 said:


> whats the advantcage to the high flow cat?


I have the high flow version. The advantages I think are no smell which also means less police suspicion. Less rasp maybe but I don't know as mine sounds very similar to no cat. Also the chance of a cel may be less. AS for gains they should be very close. This high flow cat flows very well. I took a fan to it and it blew out the other side with near the same velocity. I did the stock mid pipe and it obstructed the air a good amount.


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> still got a few left i can offer at this price


whats the promo code trying to order a testpipe and need it by thursday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

got a few more test-pipes in stock, PM me for the days deal


----------



## Zaytri (Mar 3, 2009)

Testpipe: 2 ME: .75

For those that are semi-mechanically inclined, but have never done anything with exhaust/headers/etc.. The concept of the install is EASY. 

Until you try to remove your o2 sensor... Fail #1
No form of wrench or dousing of PB blaster worked on this SOB :banghead:
Ordered a specific o2 wrench of amazon. Continued Fail.
Solution? remove the plastic cover where the o2 sensor wire connects, disconnect wire, remove pipe. Step on pipe, remove o2 sensor, scream out loudly like a victorious barbarian. :snowcool:

Put in your fancy new pipe, bolt it all up nicely, only to realize one of the 4 rusted, corroded, grimy looking bolts that connect your testpipe to the exhaust header is stripped FAIL #2. 
Solution? Hook it up with 3 bolts, swear loudly that it's after 6pm on a sunday and there no where to go to get a bolt. 

Then proceed to drive it around, as it sounds SEXY, and gave a nice little kick in the seat along with the lightweight flywheel you installed earlier. :laugh:

Which leads me to my next question.. Does anyone know the part number for this? Can i match up the thread at a hardware store and screw in a normal headed bolt as opposed to that strange 2 sided threaded contraption they have on there stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Zaytri said:


> Testpipe: 2 ME: .75
> 
> For those that are semi-mechanically inclined, but have never done anything with exhaust/headers/etc.. The concept of the install is EASY.
> 
> ...



I see you live in NY. In the future you might want to try some heat from a torch to loosen things up. You should be able to match the stud up at a hardware store


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

I've had mine on for two weeks. Love it!! :beer:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

just get some stainless bolts and some loctite. thread through the flange and BOLT that bad boy together.

i had to clock mine just right to get the turbo downpipe to bolt up. but using bolts and nuts is a MUCH easier approach over using the oem studs. they get brittle as they go through heat cycles and inevitably you'll end up either stripping one or breaking one (i broke one)

overall i REALLY like what usp has made...

great build quality, a nice flex section. and NO CEL!

now my only gripe is with the flex section. it is only a case with anyone that has a turbo. but that flex pipe doesn't flex much. and in turn take A LOT of thinking/loosening the downpipe and exhaust just to get it to line up (barely) but once it does all is well...

I might suggest they make that flex section Just a little bit longer. only to accomodate those of us that have turbo's it's not a big deal, but it could help since i think more and more turbo's are going to be on the road soon


----------



## xxKurt85xx (Jun 8, 2010)

I put mine in last week with the high flow cat, and a bosch 02 spacer. my cel came on and vag com reads 02 deficiency. should I try the 42DD 02 spacer and see If that works or.. Is it not gonna make that much of a difference?


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

i threw CEL as well on my 2010 golf yesterday


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> i threw CEL as well on my 2010 golf yesterday


 if you dont have a spacer, then the CEL is more than expected.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> if you dont have a spacer, then the CEL is more than expected.


 i know theres a few spacers out there but not sure which one to order?:facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have a 42 draft designs and it works as a charm


----------

